# Fish_On... Strikes Again



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey fellow anglers, just wanted to say thanks for the wonderful messages i have been recieving and i enjoy each and every one of them. I am so sorry i have not posted lately, just been super busy. 
Catching up on time with the family before cobia season starts firing off, pooring lead, wrapping jigs all that fun stuff lol.
Oh, for my fellow amazing anglers out there that remeber from previous post, my incredible son Logan, is still holding down the #1 spot in the pompano tournament collecting on the weekly money $$$ (3 weeks in a row on the throne and still repping). This Dad is glowing he is so proud... Awesome dad moments ROCK!!!
So ya, i have been super crazy busy and well... i needed a break so i popped my head out for some R&R.
STARTED east of the pier and moved around untill i found that "certain" spot that tickled my fancy... And here are my results...
Team Fish_On bows up again......
Yesterday: (Tuesday)
12 sheep head
Today: (Wednesday)
10 sheep head
Here are a few pics from today:

And a special thanks to a certain angler out there on the mullet tip...
I have been harvesting a very HEALTHY bounty
Team Limit-It-Out rocks!!!
We need to hook up some time
Shoot me a PM


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

A few pics...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

A few pics for you... Hope you enjoy


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

David...
Of team Fish_On


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DANG! Sick report & awesome photos. Some real nice sheepies there man!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They'll make a few good dinners. Some nice ones.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Team Lim-It-Out represent!!


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow, bustin it up again. Congrats man! Look at that huge smile on your son. I can imagine yours is just as big. Great way to pass it down.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Damn, that's a haul. Thank you for the leader and the pointers yesterday Fish On. Next time I try for Sheephead I will know the set up, and will have a lighter pole ready for them.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Slaying them! Nice fish!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice batch there, mmm...mmm good I could go for a sheepie samich right bout now.

Hear that boys Team LIM-IT-OUT and Team Fish_On are in discussion about becoming a Squad. Mmm the possibilities and potential here are both high.

And Yes, Lings are in the scopes this season, there is no way I could pass up on fighting some of those beasts.


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice catch!


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

very nice thanks for the report


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Man, it is soooooo good to see you two on here again. Legends! I'll be following your posts very closely!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great catch. Glad to see the huge smile on the young angler!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Pompano Joe said:


> Man, it is soooooo good to see you two on here again. Legends! I'll be following your posts very closely!


Heeeeeeeey Joe
Man it was wonderful seeing you yesterday...
Can not wait to fish with you...
I would love to sit down and wrap a rod with you to sometime...
God Bless!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Fish_On said:


> Heeeeeeeey Joe
> Man it was wonderful seeing you yesterday...
> Can not wait to fish with you...
> I would love to sit down and wrap a rod with you to sometime...
> God Bless!!


Anytime my friend…but let's wait until it warms up so we can coat it when we're done! LOL!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Pompano Joe said:


> Anytime my friend…but let's wait until it warms up so we can coat it when we're done! LOL!


The long lost protocol member of team Fish_On... One of the original pompano slayers... 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Returns to the mix...

Can't wait till we are double bowed up looking down at David going... What are you doing wrong... LoL


----------

